# Poll: iPhone owners... Bigger screen, do you want one or no?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

For those who have used an iPhone for awhile with it's current size. Do you want a bigger screen, or No?


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

For me a slightly larger screen with the same pixel density would be perfect. I don't want it to be a mini-tablet, but that requires less scrolling while reading or using maps would be nice.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd love a 4.3" screen or bigger but i doubt they will go any larger than 4"


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

100% yes!! I think I've been spoiled by the iPad and now really don't enjoy reading anything on my iPhone. For some reason the screen seems to be getting smaller and smaller...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I would like a bigger screen, but I would like a smaller phone!!! Yeah, I know, not possible. 

I actually miss 1999 because I had a phone (a chocolate-bar kind, not flip) that was small enough that I could fit two of them side by side in my palm and still have some flesh left over.

Cheers


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

No! I find this screen size to be perfect. Anything bigger and it's a stretch to reach the whole screen when using one hand. I also don't want a bigger form factor.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

No, I like the screen the size it is.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm rooting for anything between 3.8 to 4.. and leaning towards liking the current screen size! I haven't answered the question, have I?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I didn't vote because I can't concisely say yes or no, it depends on the implementation. If the screen is bigger without making the phone significantly larger, I'd lean towards yes.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I would say increase the height and not the width as per the rumours to make the phone 16:9 in landscape mode. I would hate to be a developer though, or maybe not?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

l84toff said:


> 100% yes!! I think I've been spoiled by the iPad and now really don't enjoy reading anything on my iPhone. For some reason the screen seems to be getting smaller and smaller...


I feel EXACTLY the same way. So much so that I actually ditched my iPhone for a Galaxy Note and I absolutely love the size of it. Of course I realize for most people a phone the size of the Note isn't very practical but my hands are big enough that I have no problem using it one handed, so it's great for me.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't really answer this poll properly because there's no option for "slighly bigger but not monster." Yes, that would technically count as a "yes bigger" vote but I have ZERO interest in these giant "phablet" screens. If I can't operate every function one-handed, the phone is as good as useless to me. So a bit bigger would be fine -- maybe 4" diag -- but not 5.3" like some of these hideous Samesungs.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> I can't really answer this poll properly because there's no option for "slightly bigger but not monster."


My thoughts as well. A bit bigger would be just right.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

How about an option for bigger screen but same size phone? because that would be ok with me.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I like it just the size it is, only so much room in my pockets.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

With retina display, there is nothing wrong with my 4S the way it is. Fits in the pocket, fits in the hand, plus the silicone case wraps around the edges a little to protect the glass. Can't really see how an extra half inch of display space is going to help all that much.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

What I really want is a non glass back so I can stop worrying about scratching and actual enjoying the design. To me this is a more pressing issue than screen size


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chas_m said:


> I can't really answer this poll properly because there's no option for "slighly bigger but not monster." Yes, that would technically count as a "yes bigger" vote but I have ZERO interest in these giant "phablet" screens. If I can't operate every function one-handed, the phone is as good as useless to me. So a bit bigger would be fine -- maybe 4" diag -- but not 5.3" like some of these hideous Samesungs.





SINC said:


> My thoughts as well. A bit bigger would be just right.





Joker Eh said:


> How about an option for bigger screen but same size phone? because that would be ok with me.


Then yes, you would like a bigger screen, which would be 1 of the 2 options in the poll.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if there was an option for a bigger screen, as long as it doesn't replace the current size.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Taller yes...wider no not really. I'm happy now but curious about a larger screen.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't want them to change ANYTHING about the current phone. I've only had mine a week and it's on a three year contract, so early 2015 will be soon enough for changes.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd be interested to know the gender split of who wants a larger phone, my gut says men who tend to carry phones in pockets prefer the current size, while women who tend to carry phones in purses tend to prefer larger phones...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I can see slightly bigger, but nothing like those phablets on the market.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Slightly taller would be nice with the same pixel density. Another row of icons would be good.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

My vote was no, but after reading more of the posts in the thread maybe technically it should have been yes 

Yes to a bigger screen as long as the physical size/shape of the unit doesn't change (ie. entire front of iphone being screen, no physical home button or speaker/camera stripe)

BReligion


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Bigger. 16:9 please. And drop the plastic at the edge of the screen, so as to keep the phone the same size. Here, take my money.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Paul82 said:


> I'd be interested to know the gender split of who wants a larger phone, my gut says men who tend to carry phones in pockets prefer the current size, while women who tend to carry phones in purses tend to prefer larger phones...


I carry my phone in a purse (technically it's called a "baise-en-ville" for men). I'm male. I want a bigger screen. Should I warn my kids I may be gay?


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> What I really want is a non glass back so I can stop worrying about scratching and actual enjoying the design. To me this is a more pressing issue than screen size


Ok yes drop the glass back... increase to around 4in and make it so its 16:9 or 16:10 (thats what the 15" MBP is right?) a slightly wider and taller phone would mean more volume for larger batteries... but likely Apple will make it thinner instead.


----------

